# skamper pop up



## jprgp (Apr 11, 2006)

Considering a used 2002 Skamper pop up and wondered if any one had experience wih one in the past.  Previously owned a early 90's model of different company that was very poor quality (roof recall among other things)and do not want to end up with similar problems
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jchurch (Apr 26, 2006)

skamper pop up

We have a 1991 Skamper pop-up, and have had few issues with lots of use.  The only concern you might have is that Skamper was bought out by another company (don't remember) and so models prior to that transaction can be hard to find parts for.  2002 should be much easier.


----------

